# How private is your life?



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2018)

A little something for everyone to ponder...

We're all accustomed to targeted advertising on the internet, search for something, mention something in a thread on line and suddenly ads start popping up every where you go on the net. Well let's take this to the next level and see how comfortable you are.

Received notice in the mail Friday that my DOT physical is due from the DMV. This was USPS delivered, no internet notification of any nature, I didn't search for anything. Monday an ad pops up on my Facebook account for the allergy clinic where I've had my physical done the last two times.

So thinking about this... The only way this happens is, the ad company is monitoring DMV records for notices issued, then searched my driving record to see who issued my health certificate the last time too load that ad. All of which would be fine and good, but my Facebook account is not registered under the legal name on my driver's license, doesn't have my home address on it, doesn't have the right birthdate on it, doesn't have a phone number on it. The only tie is to my private website, that doesn't have my birthday or legal name on it, except in account registration.

Still think big brother doesn't know what you're doing at all times?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 5, 2018)

Unless you were born off the grid somewhere, uncle sam knows everything about you. Even if they say they don't .....there is no more privacy in this day and age no matter how hard you try to be private.....

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2018)

I wonder what happens if you do a search for hookers?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 5, 2018)

Maryland state DMV openly sells your info to the highest bidder.
They make no bones about it either.


----------



## The100road (Sep 5, 2018)

Your smart phone is listening to you talk yo

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 5, 2018)

The100road said:


> Your smart phone is listening to you talk yo


So is your smart tv.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 5, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wonder what happens if you do a search for hookers?


My wife/boss is the first one to get notifications... don’t ask me how I know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 5, 2018)

Those neat echos and buttons everybody got for Christmas is listening in on conversations for amazon... and now people are hooking them up to .. security systems ... light bulbs .. smart electrical outlets .. and smart smoke alarms to name a few ... when you sleep Alexa is listening to you snore ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2018)

I think it's the Russians.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> I think it's the Russians.



I have it on good authority.. source Facebook ... it’s those dang Greek leprechauns ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I have it on good authority.. source Facebook ... it’s those dang Greek leprechauns ...



Well then, if they said it on Facebook it must be true!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2018)

or they have been hacked. hell there is no private info anymore....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Yep gal at work said she was discussing something for her newborn with someone on the phone and next thing she knew she had ads for it popping up on Facebook.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2018)

And if you have a smart phone, they know where you are. Onstar, locked my keys in car. Kathie was on phone with them. They knew i was touching it. If we knew how both of our vehicles, we can start, lock, unlock our cars with phone from anywhere... There are +'s and -'s with tech. Not much chance we are going back. Might as well get used to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 5, 2018)

Coincidence Rocky that's all!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 5, 2018)

There's been a few other things that I've wrote off as coincidence, there's a lot of stuff I can still write off as coincidence and targeted advertising, so I don't appear to be wandering through life with a tinfoil hat on, but this one is just a little too coincidental to believe they don't know everything, about everything we do. And, if an internet advertiser knows that much, what the hell does the government know?




Mike1950 said:


> And if you have a smart phone, they know where you are. Onstar, locked my keys in car. Kathie was on phone with them. They knew i was touching it. If we knew how both of our vehicles, we can start, lock, unlock our cars with phone from anywhere... There are +'s and -'s with tech. Not much chance we are going back. Might as well get used to it.



Onstar is spooky too! Don't even think what you do in your vehicle isn't monitored... My father received an e-mail recently that the tire pressure in the left rear tire on my mother's car was 5 lbs. low. And, that he should take it by the dealership at his earliest convenience and have the tire properly inflated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 5, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> There's been a few other things that I've wrote off as coincidence, there's a lot of stuff I can still write off as coincidence and targeted advertising, so I don't appear to be wandering through life with a tinfoil hat on, but this one is just a little too coincidental to believe they don't know everything, about everything we do. And, if an internet advertiser knows that much, what the hell does the government know?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You get a notice in email once a month on vehicle. I have no problem with onstar telling me i have a problem. Car sends out signal if anything is wrong. Just do not rob a bank in one. When your phone can tell you how far exit is that you want to take, the car is least of your worries. Plenty of other stuff to worry about. Like is burl i am gettkng this month going to have enough eyes...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2018)

Discussions like this make me miss Kevin... the Irish  leprechaun would’ve had an interesting take!

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Discussions like this make me miss Kevin... the Irish  leprechaun would’ve had an interesting take!



That's funny Doc, I was thinking about him earlier when I was reading this thread. Thinking about the discussions I had with him not getting SSN's for his kids. I sure do miss him.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 6, 2018)

From a report on the news I ran a check with my phone. I thought I had to press "Assistant" icon to use the "hey google". Not so. As a test my wife and I discusses a vacation in German for about 20 minutes (made up vacation). The phone was powered on but dormant (wrong word?). Less than an hour later I went on google and immediately got ads for hotels, air fares, etc to Germany.
You do not need to press the "Assistant" icon, it is listening and recording all the time, just say Hey Google.

From a different news report.... do you think it is fine to just power down. Think again, they took two (one set to normal and one airplane), powered them down, took out the sims cards, and made about a 4 hour excursion to various places (hospitals, museums, etc). When they came back they were able to monitor their wifi for data transmissions and both phones reported exact times and places they visited once the sims card was replace and the phone turned on.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2018)

That s*!t is crazy. You can never hide from anything anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 8, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That s*!t is crazy. You can never hide from anything anymore.


Especially Game Wardens. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 1, 2021)

While this discussion has been about listening or surfing habits....who uses Wi-Fi cameras in their home


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2021)

My daughter in law has one. I hate that thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 2, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> My daughter in law has one. I hate that thing.


My daughter too. I hate those cameras and don't really trust them....if they listen to you on your phone, just imagine what they are doing with the cameras

Reactions: Like 1


----------

